# Weekly Poll



## intech (Mar 2, 2009)

We recently added a weekly poll to our website and would appreciate your voting and any input you may have. It will take about 10 seconds of your time to vote.

Thanks

http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html


----------



## dastuff (Mar 2, 2009)

I filled it out... but got no results!

So sad...

ps... you owe me huge, like a box of cookies huge.


----------



## intech (Mar 2, 2009)

dastuff said:


> I filled it out... but got no results!
> So sad...
> 
> ps... you owe me huge, like a box of cookies huge.


Come back. We'll post the results in a few days.

PM me your address and I'll send you a mini-calculator like the one shown on our website.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 2, 2009)

Box of Cookies &gt; Mini Calculator.


----------



## intech (Mar 2, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Box of Cookies &gt; Mini Calculator.


Box of Cookies = Gone in 5 Min

Mini Calculator = Forever (or at least until the battery goes dead)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, but the satisfaction factor of those few, cookie-fueled minutes far outweighs the joy of calculating over a long period of time.

Hey, we finally got an Intech thread to drift. I tried when he posted something about storm water modeling, but it didn't take.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 2, 2009)

intech said:


> Box of Cookies = Gone in 5 MinMini Calculator = Forever (or at least until the battery goes dead)


Yeah, but at least he's got a good sense of humor.

Well played, Intech.

Find me an air permitting specilist and I'll send you a jar of Marianas hot pepper sauce.

Marianas hot pepper sauce = lingering pain over several months

mini calculator = thirty seconds of frustration over tiny keys


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 2, 2009)

^Man, I need to get me some of that hot sauce. You should set up an Amazon store or something.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 3, 2009)

intech said:


> Come back. We'll post the results in a few days.
> PM me your address and I'll send you a mini-calculator like the one shown on our website.


Is that on the approved list for the exam?


----------



## intech (Mar 4, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> Is that on the approved list for the exam?


You can take a calculator into the exam? Doesn't that make it too easy? Back when I took the exam, calculators didn't even exist.

By the way, thanks to everybody who voted. New poll is now up and running. Results of last week's poll has also been published.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 4, 2009)

intech said:


> You can take a calculator into the exam? Doesn't that make it too easy? Back when I took the exam, calculators didn't even exist.
> By the way, thanks to everybody who voted. New poll is now up and running. Results of last week's poll has also been published.


Geez! 50%!

Can you put a number of total votes at the bottom?


----------



## testee (Mar 4, 2009)

intech said:


> You can take a calculator into the exam? Doesn't that make it too easy?


Is your name Tom?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

send me a case of them for the free posting? Calculators that is....


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Always have an angle, don't ya RG?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2009)

^He's looking for prizes in the Survivor challenge.


----------



## intech (Mar 5, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> send me a case of them for the free posting? Calculators that is....


What? No cookies?

Only one way to settle this: http://www.intech.net/Cookies_vs_Calculator_Poll


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 5, 2009)

intech said:


> What? No cookies?
> Only one way to settle this: http://www.intech.net/Cookies_vs_Calculator_Poll


:appl:


----------



## frazil (Mar 5, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## csb (Mar 5, 2009)

unless it's Girl Scout cookies, I want the calculator


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 9, 2009)

MOST EXCELLENT. My fat arse went for the cookies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2009)

I picked the quackulator myself


----------



## Supe (Mar 9, 2009)

Cookies. But only because my company gave me the same calculator at my orientation with its logo on it.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 9, 2009)

I went for the cookies too. I have about a dozen of those little calculators w/ my old company's logo at home. My kids like to play with them, and I keep one in my back pocket when I'm doing field work.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 9, 2009)

COOKIES!!!!!

NOM, NOM, NOM!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 11, 2009)

How's the poll going, I think we have a day left and we should see some AMAZING results. Last minute vote anyone?


----------



## intech (Mar 12, 2009)

Cookie vs Calculator Poll results are up: http://www.intech.net/Cookies_vs_Calculator_Poll

Cookie people should have been penalized for trying to "stuff" the ballot box (you know who you are). As it happens, there was no need to.

New weekly poll here: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Last week's weekly poll results: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll_Results.html


----------



## dastuff (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel the cookies vs calculator poll sums up the entirety of engineering


----------



## dastuff (Mar 12, 2009)

And because I like the conversation so much.. I voted again in the new poll 

(now two boxes... I'll be waiting)...


----------



## intech (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, enough of this playing around. Here's a serious question for you:

http://www.intech.net/Cookie_Poll


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2009)

intech said:


> OK, enough of this playing around. Here's a serious question for you:
> http://www.intech.net/Cookie_Poll


I do love me some Milanos.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 19, 2009)

I had this recipe in high school that was chewy oatmeal cookies. BEST EVER. I picked oatmeal. I like oatmeal chocolate chip with a big glass of milk.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2009)

Oreos FTW!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2009)

As much as I love my Samoas and Milanos, nothing beats a warm Tollhouse.

And kudos on the "internet browser" option :rotflmao:


----------



## intech (Mar 23, 2009)

And the winner is...

http://www.intech.net/Cookie_Poll


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2009)

You know what intech, you're OK in our book. Not to mention a hilarious individual. Keep it comin'

:bio:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 23, 2009)

Samoas?!?!

FIX!!! FIX!!!


----------



## frazil (Mar 23, 2009)

Samoas!! YES!!!

&lt;---[still waiting for my cookies]


----------



## Dleg (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess I was the only one who noticed the conspicuous absence of Nutter Butters.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 25, 2009)

They suck. My sister started a chain reaction puke in her 1st grade class because of one of those. Eight kids involved altogether.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 25, 2009)

^ Wow, that must have been epic! Too bad that was in the days before YouTube.

We're an odd couple when it comes to cookies. My wife loves to bake cookies. She has made donzens of recipes out of the King Arthur Cookie Companion. She also loves to eat them, but doesn't have the willpower to have a batch of cookies sitting around. I don't really like sweets, so I may have one or two.

So she'll spend an afternoon slaving in the kitchen to make batch after batch, only to give them all away to people she or I work with. :screwloose:


----------



## intech (Mar 26, 2009)

Latest weekly poll results are up: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll_Results.html

New weekly poll: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2009)

intech said:


> Latest weekly poll results are up: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll_Results.html


Woohoo mechanicals!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Wow, that must have been epic! Too bad that was in the days before YouTube.
> We're an odd couple when it comes to cookies. My wife loves to bake cookies. She has made donzens of recipes out of the King Arthur Cookie Companion. She also loves to eat them, but doesn't have the willpower to have a batch of cookies sitting around. I don't really like sweets, so I may have one or two.
> 
> So she'll spend an afternoon slaving in the kitchen to make batch after batch, only to give them all away to people she or I work with. :screwloose:


it's about enjoying the time to bake the stuff. I'm the same way I like baking sort of hobby type thing. Especially around halloween/thanksgiving. I make pumpkin pies but I will not eat them, they are for work. I can't wait for autumn. The apples from the tree in our backyard made absolutely one of the most delicious french apple slices I've ever made. I only wish i knew what kind of apple trees they were. ones produces green apples the other red, that is all i know.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Wow, that must have been epic! Too bad that was in the days before YouTube.


We still talk about the incident, how awesome it was, and how I wish I could have seen it.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 26, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> They suck. My sister started a chain reaction puke in her 1st grade class because of one of those. Eight kids involved altogether.


Remember the absorbent material they used for cleanup? Pink stuff that smelled like peppermint. To this day anything that smells close makes me think of that stuff.


----------



## intech (Apr 2, 2009)

In the face of the world economic crisis, our timely new weekly poll: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Last week's poll results: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll-Results.html


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2009)

intech said:


> In the face of the world economic crisis, our timely new weekly poll: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html
> Last week's poll results: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll-Results.html


Link is bad, this is the correct one: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll_Results.html


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 2, 2009)

Best poll yet.

What about the long lost Shemp? Ahh, don't worry about him, no one would vote for him anyway.


----------



## intech (Apr 2, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Best poll yet.
> What about the long lost Shemp? Ahh, don't worry about him, no one would vote for him anyway.


Exactly why he's not in there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

How did I miss out on this gem?!!

Intech .. very well played.

Dleg - you need to provide details for how we can get our hands on this super-secret Marianna's Island Hot Sauce. 

Is there a new poll?

JR


----------



## Dleg (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ Send me an air permitting specialist!

(I interviewed a woman from NY who seemed good, but getting anyone to actually pack up their life and move way out here is the biggest challenge.)


----------



## intech (Apr 15, 2009)

New poll is up:

http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Results of last week's poll and a little something extra:

http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll_Results.html


----------



## frazil (Apr 15, 2009)

:thankyou:


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^^ Send me an air permitting specialist!
> (I interviewed a woman from NY who seemed good, but getting anyone to actually pack up their life and move way out here is the biggest challenge.)


Would this job allow telecommuting?

If so, I think I could do the air permitting at night and keep my current day job as I have learned how to do school and work without sleep.

:construction:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm so desperate I might go for that, if only you were qualified &amp; experienced... But unfortunately, I think it's one of those jobs that requires boots on the ground. I've already got a PhD air consultant at my beck and call in HI, but it just doesn't work out that well since I am still the guy who has to field all the phone calls, respond to the "my neighbor is burning his trash again!" calls, and face the scumbag politicians when I won't let XYZ corporation run their apshalt batch plant/4MW diesel generation system/ hazardous waste incinerator without a permit "on a trial basis just to test it out, only for the next 4 years".


----------



## dastuff (Apr 20, 2009)

These polls are fun


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I'm so desperate I might go for that, if only you were qualified &amp; experienced... But unfortunately, I think it's one of those jobs that requires boots on the ground. I've already got a PhD air consultant at my beck and call in HI, but it just doesn't work out that well since I am still the guy who has to field all the phone calls, respond to the "my neighbor is burning his trash again!" calls, and face the scumbag politicians when I won't let XYZ corporation run their apshalt batch plant/4MW diesel generation system/ hazardous waste incinerator without a permit "on a trial basis just to test it out, only for the next 4 years".


My neighbor's burning his trash again...can I shoot him?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ...I am still the guy who has to field all the phone calls, respond to the "my neighbor is burning his trash again!" calls, and face the scumbag politicians when I won't let XYZ corporation run their apshalt batch plant/4MW diesel generation system/ hazardous waste incinerator without a permit "on a trial basis just to test it out, only for the next 4 years".


I could totally rock that job. The last company I worked for I got to field a lot of citizen complaints. I was awesome at it and always got the tough ones passed on to me. Too bad it's so far away.


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> My neighbor's burning his trash again...can I shoot him?


You could move here. Then the answer would be "maybe."


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> You could move here. Then the answer would be "maybe."


If I moved there, I WOULD shoot someone, due to the heat. I like my winters to have snow.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate snow. I hate being cold. I love the feeling of the warm sun soaking through to your bones. heaven.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2009)

I like snow, but not 2+ feet of it. A couple inches throughout winter is a good amount for me. I like heat too if isn't humid. So IL is just right for me, I get both.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 21, 2009)

I love humidity! Without it my skin looks horrible and I can't breathe. Love that hot thick soupy air. yum.

I will admit I like snow on occasion. Like 2004 when it snowed on Christmas Day in NOLA. It was a blast. The next day it was hot again and the snow had all melted. Perfect way to enjoy snow.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I love humidity! Without it my skin looks horrible and I can't breathe. Love that hot thick soupy air. yum.
> I will admit I like snow on occasion. Like 2004 when it snowed on Christmas Day in NOLA. It was a blast. The next day it was hot again and the snow had all melted. Perfect way to enjoy snow.


I feel the same way. Must be a southern thing...


----------



## intech (Apr 29, 2009)

Last week's results are up: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll_Results.html

New poll (simple yes or no question): http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> If I moved there, I WOULD shoot someone, due to the heat. I like my winters to have snow.


One could never tell you were originally from Jacksonville, FL! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:



GulfCoastCivil said:


> I hate snow. I hate being cold. I love the feeling of the warm sun soaking through to your bones. heaven.


I am originally from FL and everyone warned me about moving to MI .. that I would absolutely detest it. While I do enjoy some things about warmer climate, I have also come to appreciate some things about the cooler climate I live in now. It is surprising what things you *CAN* learn to live with when the proper motivation is applied!! :dancingnaughty:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Apr 30, 2009)

What's waterboarding? Is that anything like knee boarding? If so, sounds like fun to me. Definitely not "torture". I voted "no".

:joke:


----------



## intech (May 11, 2009)

New poll finally up and running. This one should be more interesting to the members of this board, and certainly a more difficult decision than waterboarding.

http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

For past poll results: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll_Results.html


----------



## DVINNY (May 12, 2009)

Ann Coulter answered the Waterboarding question perfectly to that Joy Beyr on Larry King, funny stuff.


----------



## intech (May 12, 2009)

We decided to add a second and third choice to this week's poll. If you already voted, you can re-vote if you want to.


----------



## intech (Jun 2, 2009)

Need ideas for a new poll question.

Help!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2009)

How about something automotive-bankruptcy related?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 2, 2009)

My nomination: .....* Would you buy a new Chrysler Product?*

On another note.

I think it is amusing to consider these far right conservative folks that are such hawks .......who never served not in the Marine Corp, Army, Navy or even the Air Force as a Police Officer, or Firefighter, least you could have done is join the Coast Guard, but no nothing.

As a veteran, a paratrooper, and a graduate of SERE-C School -I laugh in their face if they believe they believe water boarding is an effective way to interrogate people, basically after about 30 seconds of it most people will tell you anything you want to hear.

What is most frustrating is that we know how to interrogate, we did it to the captured Japanese and Germans and it worked. You lie, you make them homesick, you make them believe you will help them get back there and befriend them then they reveal all sorts of things about themselves you can find useful.


----------



## intech (Jun 3, 2009)

New poll up: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Who won the sitcom poll? Razor thin win by Seinfeld, followed very closely by The Simpsons and Family Guy. And no votes for Gilligan's Island? Come on, people just don't know funny.

http://www.intech.net/Poll_Results_Funniest_Sitcom.html


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2009)

Link is still bouncing to the sitcom poll?


----------



## MGX (Jun 3, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> My nomination: .....* Would you buy a new Chrysler Product?*
> 
> On another note.
> 
> ...


We'll probably just outsource our interrogations via rendition like we did when Clinton was in office.


----------



## intech (Jun 3, 2009)

Supe said:


> Link is still bouncing to the sitcom poll?


Hit refresh


----------



## intech (Jun 16, 2009)

Results of American Car poll: http://www.intech.net/Poll_Results_American_Cars.html

New poll up: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 8, 2009)

intech dude... new poll?


----------



## intech (Jul 9, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> intech dude... new poll?


I'm glad you asked me that. New poll is now up.

http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Results of previous poll:

http://www.intech.net/Poll_Results_Obama_Socialist.html


----------



## intech (Jul 29, 2009)

New Poll (suggested by somebody on this board): http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Results of last poll: http://www.intech.net/Poll_Results_Preside...esignation.html

The winner: Sarah Palin by a slight margin over Barack Obama


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 30, 2009)

Jessica Rabbit: I'm not bad. I'm just drawn that way.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 30, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Jessica Rabbit: I'm not bad. I'm just drawn that way.


That was my vote!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 30, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> ...


Wow...that looks creepy real.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2009)

> The winner: Sarah Palin by a slight margin over Barack Obama


Is that a joke? I wouldn't vote for her if you stuck a gun to my head.


----------



## intech (Jul 31, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Is that a joke? I wouldn't vote for her if you stuck a gun to my head.


What can I say? Apparently she has more supporters than you think.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 3, 2009)

From the 2009 Great Male Survey at Ask Men.com:



> Q20: How will you remember Sarah Palin?*39% As the woman who ruined John McCain*
> 
> 35% As a hot babe
> 
> ...


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 11, 2009)

Whatever happened to the polls? It was really the main reason for me looking down here...


----------



## intech (Nov 13, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Whatever happened to the polls? It was really the main reason for me looking down here...


New Poll is up! http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Results of last poll: http://www.intech.net/Poll_Results_Hottest..._Character.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 1, 2009)

Chipotle for the win!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 1, 2009)

Does it make you a perv if you think an underage cartoon character is hot? Just asking cuz someone voted for Judy Jetson.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 1, 2009)

Wilma Flintstone was on that list but Betty Rubble wasn't. What's up widdat?


----------



## intech (Dec 1, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Wilma Flintstone was on that list but Betty Rubble wasn't. What's up widdat?


Betty Rubble was on the list (right below Jessica Rabbit). Didn't get any votes, though.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 1, 2009)

^My bad. Looks like most people, including me, got to Jessica Rabbit and just stopped reading.


----------



## intech (Dec 22, 2009)

Results of Fast Food Poll: http://www.intech.net/Poll_Results_Best_an..._Fast_Food.html

This one was spread out all over the place. The winner was Panera Bread, loser based on votes for worst was Domino's Pizza. If you think about it though, the biggest losers are probably the ones that received no votes at all, positive or negative.

New Poll: http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't consider Panera to be fast food, so I'm boycotting the results of this poll. I do agree that Domino's is pretty bad though.


----------



## intech (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't consider Panera to be fast food, so I'm boycotting the results of this poll. I do agree that Domino's is pretty bad though.


Honestly, I don't even know what Panera Bread is. They don't have them here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't consider Panera to be fast food, so I'm boycotting the results of this poll.


I thought panera was an odd addition myself, but they do serve soup and sammiches fast food style around here. Think hoity-toity Quiznos and you get the vibe.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't know they were considered fast-food, either. I have eaten at a couple on my rare trips back to the US Mainland, and they seem more "delicatessen" to me. I'd vote again if you simplified the poll to be just the "majors" - i.e., McD's, :burgerking: , Taco Bell, Carl's Jr., etc. Polls don't need to be that comprehensive.


----------



## intech (Mar 5, 2010)

New Poll (only two choices on this one): http://www.intech.net/Weekly_Poll.html

Results of sports poll: http://www.intech.net/Poll_Results_Most_Ex...for_Sports.html


----------

